

No, email really is broken (and here's how to fix it) - IceCreamYou
http://www.isaacsukin.com/news/2012/04/15/no-email-really-broken-and-heres-how-fix-it

======
manicdee
Why do you want so much domain-specific kruft in your mail?

Use OmniFocus for task management, with a script or rule to move messages to
Task status. Add a new iCal/vCard style micro format to specify tasks that you
wish to delegate to me. No protocol needed, it is just a request after all.
The protocol in delegation resides at the human layer, not the technology
layer.

Priority etc in email makes it sound like you want to use the one piece of
software to write correspondence while simultaneously managing your projects
and to-do lists. Use a to-do list manager for managing tasks, use project
management software for managing projects.

There are ways to link the lot together, but using the IMAP server as your go-
to resource for everything is not the answer.

But I agree with you on the encryption thing.

~~~
IceCreamYou
I like where your head is at, but most people aren't able to set this
configuration up on their own. For something to replace email it all has to
"just work."

